# Dog pictures



## Butch_C (Feb 15, 2022)

I saw people talking about dogs in the chat box. Figured we can post pictures of the furry creatures.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Robdjents (Feb 15, 2022)

My heeler and her new pups


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

Fuxker looks like a baby seal...I should club his azz lol


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Feb 15, 2022)

My boy Jean-Luc (doberman pitt mix) and my girl Charlee (hound shepherd mix)
(bonus shot of JL in his Rush shirt when he was a baby)


----------



## Tooshort143 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bella & Lady


----------



## GSgator (Feb 15, 2022)

This is my me and the wife’s 4-legged kiddo and she is the favorite lol.


----------



## Tooshort143 (Feb 15, 2022)

GSgator said:


> This is my me and the wife’s 4-legged kiddo and she is the favorite lol.


Beautiful GSD!


----------



## GSgator (Feb 15, 2022)

Tooshort143 said:


> Beautiful GSD!


Thank you She  is  Shepard/ Belgium malinois mix


----------



## Tooshort143 (Feb 15, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Thank you She  is  Shepard/ Belgium malinois mix


2 of my favorite. I also like a Dutch Shephard. They all 3 are very intelligent.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2022)

Got me a dog and named ma bitch nigga eater -Tupac


----------



## Jonjon (Feb 16, 2022)

My boy. Half heeler half Jack russel. Great dog


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 16, 2022)

My boy and my other boy


Family and friends dogs on


----------



## Toadzyyy (Feb 16, 2022)

My girls, then and now.


----------



## eazy (Feb 16, 2022)

.....


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Trump (Feb 16, 2022)

Milo 😍


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 16, 2022)

Nala is a weiner dog/border collie, Bella is our 6 month old ACD, and Jaba is a Frenchie/pug.  Jaba's brother Yoda left us last October, malignant melanoma.  Diagnosis to gone in 2 weeks.


----------



## Tooshort143 (Feb 16, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 18422
> View attachment 18423
> 
> Nala is a weiner dog/border collie, Bella is our 6 month old ACD, and Jaba is a Frenchie/pug.  Jaba's brother Yoda left us last October, malignant melanoma.  Diagnosis to gone in 2 weeks.


----------



## Tooshort143 (Feb 16, 2022)

We lost Maverick last March. I think he had a stroke and the emergency vet tried to tell me it was vertigo. Followed up with my vet the next day and she agreed with the emergency vet. Almost $2,000 and less than 24 hours later, he died. Hardest loss of my life. He was like my little sidekick. 

on a more positive note, we got a Bella too.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 10, 2022)

Current scenario...


----------



## Trump (Mar 10, 2022)

I think he wants his breakfast ha ha


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

Over the years we've had our fair share of dogs , loved them all but inside they were always a half assed replacement for my best friend.  Got back from the road and was sleeping at a friends place , woke up that morning and said , come on lets go rescue a dog ... we looked in the local shelters n then went to a local pet store .. 

I was looking at a belgian shepard but she really wasn't into me , when my buddy Gary came up to me and said that now famous phrase ... Dude you gota come see this fucking dog , it looks just like you !! ...  The lady puts the shepard back and brings me over this english bulldog puppy ,,, my grand mother owned bullys so i grew up around them and love em.  She set the pup down she came up to me and grabbed my medic alert bracelet started tuggin on it growling then saw her reflection in the stainless mop board ,, squared off and ran into the wall ... 

Gary just starts laughing ,,, dude thats your fucking dog !! I said yeah it is ,, well the lady had decided it was time for the puppy to be put back .. I said ,, where you going with my dog ? ... she gives me some line about ,, well sir these dogs are very expensive im not sure you undersand .... I pulled out a hand full of cards , visa , mastercard , amex  and said ,, no ma'am I dont think  you understand ... she laughed and started showing me puppy toys and bowls and shit 

She passed away at the age of 10 in her sleep one night laying between all the kids watching movies, she was my best friend.

Felony Wrinkle Cartman Martinez Snapjaw Rectangle Short Face Dog Faced Killah ... was her full name ... I just called her Felony.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2022)

Thats a great looking pup, @Yano . Glad you had a good run together.

Love dogs, bullies especially. My pittie is my best friend too, she's my pride and joy.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 10, 2022)

Always my best friend when food arrives.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## iGone (Mar 10, 2022)

My goofballs


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 10, 2022)

The boy is not a real dog. He just lounges and wants pets all day long. Not a real instinct in his body even though he is a champion shutzhound.

The girl....exact opposite.  High drive high prey drive and won't stop! She is definitely my best friend.  We do absolutely everything together on the farm! Not to mention if anyone she doesn't like comes her my family...... Lol it's over!


----------



## TomJ (Mar 10, 2022)

Meet Sophie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve (Mar 10, 2022)

My American Pitbull Terrier named Ghost/Ghostie/Bubba.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 10, 2022)

Buddy (Yeah Buddy!!)...


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 10, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> My boy and my other boy
> View attachment 18395
> 
> Family and friends dogs on
> ...



That's a big assed dog.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 10, 2022)

My war hounds.


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 10, 2022)

Buddy.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 10, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> My war hounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19364





dragon1952 said:


> Buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These are very dangerous and savage animals to have.

Not for the irresponsible owners.

Maulings and attacks can occur.  😂


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 10, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> These are very dangerous and savage animals to have.
> 
> Not for the irresponsible owners.
> 
> Maulings and attacks can occur.  😂


Ha ha....mine will literally go after any size dog or person. Even if they are halfway down the block when I let him out to pee :^ /


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 11, 2022)

I guess my stomach is still orthopedic 😔...






-update-

Jealousy took it's toll...






Guess who got pushed aside?






Lol


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> Over the years we've had our fair share of dogs , loved them all but inside they were always a half assed replacement for my best friend.  Got back from the road and was sleeping at a friends place , woke up that morning and said , come on lets go rescue a dog ... we looked in the local shelters n then went to a local pet store ..
> 
> I was looking at a belgian shepard but she really wasn't into me , when my buddy Gary came up to me and said that now famous phrase ... Dude you gota come see this fucking dog , it looks just like you !! ...  The lady puts the shepard back and brings me over this english bulldog puppy ,,, my grand mother owned bullys so i grew up around them and love em.  She set the pup down she came up to me and grabbed my medic alert bracelet started tuggin on it growling then saw her reflection in the stainless mop board ,, squared off and ran into the wall ...
> 
> ...



Looks just like you.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 11, 2022)

It’s somebody’s birthday she turns 4 today. Ground beef, oatmeal ,egg dinner and a doggy birthday cake lol.


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 11, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonjon (Mar 11, 2022)

It’s a cold day. He likes his sweater


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 11, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> It’s a cold day. He likes his sweater
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine has enough of a coat and lives to shed. We could make a sweater out of all of the hair he drops .  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Mar 12, 2022)

Strange dog.


----------



## Jonjon (Mar 12, 2022)

Charger69 said:


> Mine has enough of a coat and lives to shed. We could make a sweater out of all of the hair he drops .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine too! I cut his hair every few months, that helps. The shedding kicks into overdrive at random times though.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 12, 2022)

We put one of our dogs down today.
Took her to the beach yesterday for her last trip.

Sister said: “Dad will be pissed she shows up in Heaven so soon, but then he won’t mind having his dog with him while he waits for us.”

We loved you, stubborn diva girl. We will miss you.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 12, 2022)

dted23 said:


> We put one of our dogs down today.
> Took her to the beach yesterday for her last trip.
> 
> Sister said: “Dad will be pissed she shows up in Heaven so soon, but then he won’t mind having his dog with him while he waits for us.”
> ...



That's rough my man. Sorry about your girl! Hope you're doing ok


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> That's rough my man. Sorry about your girl! Hope you're doing ok


I am, it happens. I’m more sad for my other dog, her “twin”. I’m much closer to the second dog: she’s my off-leash, car-ride, sir while I do things, always-there old lady who prances like a puppy.

My anxiety has been good lately, peaked today. A good walk, good workout helped. Now I’m ready to nap.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 12, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I am, it happens. I’m more sad for my other dog, her “twin”. I’m much closer to the second dog: she’s my off-leash, car-ride, sir while I do things, always-there old lady who prances like a puppy.
> 
> My anxiety has been good lately, peaked today. A good walk, good workout helped. Now I’m ready to nap.
> 
> View attachment 19420



I get ya, they become inseparable. Naps and the gym help. Gets some rest!


----------



## GSgator (Mar 12, 2022)

I’m sorry dted23  that so sucks


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 14, 2022)

How does one get the itus if they didn't eat the food...😄😄








						😆
					

Watch "😆" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Strange dog.
> 
> View attachment 19418


your dr evil bro


----------



## RISE (Mar 14, 2022)

Tank n Luna.  American Pitbull Terrior and American bully.


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 15, 2022)

Meet Hazel: My 6 month old Great Pyrenees/Rottweiler rescue from Texas. We thought she was a Black Mouth Cur when we adopted her, and were pretty blown away when her DNA test came back as a 50/40 mix of Rottweiler and Great Pyrenees with 10% Australian Shepard thrown in to keep her spicy.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 15, 2022)

creekrat said:


> View attachment 18354
> View attachment 18355


Corso?


----------



## Fred457 (Mar 16, 2022)

My right hand little man


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2022)

my dog bitchniggaeater is gonna bite anyone coming to fuck with my russian ass


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 16, 2022)

Wait, what the fuck? 







May as well be a dog. She comes when she is called and loves rubs and play.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Strange dog.
> 
> View attachment 19418


Does your ambulatory foreskin have a name?


----------



## RISE (Mar 16, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> My American Pitbull Terrier named Ghost/Ghostie/Bubba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats deff got some boxer or American Bulldog in it.  Snout is too short to be pure APBT.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 17, 2022)

Squad..


----------



## GSgator (Mar 17, 2022)

Your German Shepard is noticeably getting bigger thru the pics. You might need a California king with that crew lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Your German Shepard is noticeably getting bigger thru the pics. You might need a California king with that crew lol.



Close enough to 60lbs and he's only 7months I believe // Corso's only 40lbs heavier


----------



## Btcowboy (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## snake (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm still not over my recent loss but it's good to see how everyone loves their pooches.


----------



## Btcowboy (Mar 17, 2022)

snake said:


> I'm still not over my recent loss but it's good to see how everyone loves their pooches.


I hear ya, this is the one we put down 2 weeks ago.


----------



## snake (Mar 17, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I hear ya, this is the one we put down 2 weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 19705


Going on my 3rd week. 2 1/2 y.o. with a heart condition. Died in our arms. 

Oh fuuk, I'm going to bring a good thread down. Sorry guys.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 17, 2022)

snake said:


> Going on my 3rd week. 2 1/2 y.o. with a heart condition. Died in our arms.
> 
> Oh fuuk, I'm going to bring a good thread down. Sorry guys.



Vent away bro... I'd be same if I lost either of my pups


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Mar 18, 2022)

My 52 lb 13 week old English mastiff girl


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 18, 2022)

snake said:


> Going on my 3rd week. 2 1/2 y.o. with a heart condition. Died in our arms.
> 
> Oh fuuk, I'm going to bring a good thread down. Sorry guys.


All good brother!


----------



## creekrat (Mar 18, 2022)

Samson made 5 months on 3/14. Already grew out of his large crate and moved into an XL. Wife has left him to roam the house while she was out for short periods of time and he has yet to tear anything up. Weighing in at about 60lbs


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 18, 2022)

creekrat said:


> Samson made 5 months on 3/14. Already grew out of his large crate and moved into an XL. Wife has left him to roam the house while she was out for short periods of time and he has yet to tear anything up. Weighing in at about 60lbs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19713


Beautiful


----------



## GSgator (Mar 18, 2022)

creekrat said:


> Samson made 5 months on 3/14. Already grew out of his large crate and moved into an XL. Wife has left him to roam the house while she was out for short periods of time and he has yet to tear anything up. Weighing in at about 60lbs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19713


That’s going to be a big boy there


----------



## RISE (Mar 18, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> View attachment 19703


I fucking love pugs


----------



## nicocujo (Mar 21, 2022)

Mine, just being dogs.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 7, 2022)

Somehow they coordinate w/each other on who gets time with my arm...


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Apr 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> View attachment 20449


Turns 4 month old on the 9 61 lbs at vet Tuesday 💪💪🇬🇷🇬🇷


----------



## snake (Apr 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Turns 4 month old on the 9 61 lbs at vet Tuesday 💪💪🇬🇷🇬🇷


Breed? Da hell is that?


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 7, 2022)

snake said:


> Breed? Da hell is that?


English mastiff. The OG of the mastiff world


----------



## RISE (Apr 7, 2022)

Luna and Tank guarding the new baby.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Apr 7, 2022)

Bigdaddyjak said:


> View attachment 20456


French mastiff. Nice


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Apr 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> French mastiff. Nice


Just a baby, a year old last month !


----------



## Big Bro 7 (Apr 7, 2022)

Rocky the mini Australian Shepherd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 7, 2022)

My gfs dog. Guess I'm step daddy. She's a great dog and even tries to be protective. She's just shy of 30 pounds.









						PXL-20220320-175908603
					

Image PXL-20220320-175908603 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						PXL-20220326-185920495
					

Image PXL-20220326-185920495 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						PXL-20220204-174615865
					

Image PXL-20220204-174615865 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						PXL-20220115-200623052
					

Image PXL-20220115-200623052 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						PXL-20220331-165942078
					

Image PXL-20220331-165942078 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



These are her friends. Gf got her as a puppy and it's been a year and she's been with these two

Two cats and a fucking dog that acts like a cat. Plays with them too.

I want another dog but no room in a 650 sqft apt with two people two cats and a dog
Already have a kennel, squat rack and a goddamn dirt bike in here.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh I forgot she's barely a year old


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 7, 2022)

Bigdaddyjak said:


> Just a baby, a year old last month !


They are cool dogs. Mastiffs the best


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 7, 2022)

Bella, 7 months, ACD.  Gets her junk pulled in 2 weeks.



Nala.  Weiner dog/border collie.




Jaba.  Frenchie/pug.  Little tank.


----------



## snake (Apr 7, 2022)

nicocujo said:


> Mine, just being dogs.


Easy to see who rules the food bowl.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Apr 8, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> They are cool dogs. Mastiffs the best


Our English mastiff passed, and we got this little guy . The English was 225lbs . Vet said biggest dog they ever had on there scale !


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Apr 8, 2022)

Bigdaddyjak said:


> View attachment 20474


Huge guy. Crazy but true. The dog I posted father is 260 not a piece of fat on him either. Never in my life imagined seeing a dog so big


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Apr 8, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Huge guy. Crazy but true. The dog I posted father is 260 not a piece of fat on him either. Never in my life imagined seeing a dog so big


225 is huge , 260 is amazing !


----------



## GSgator (Apr 8, 2022)

I can’t imagine a dog at over 200 Jesus Christ that’s a big dog. How much food does a dog that big eat and do you feed it wet (canned food) or dry food? We buy premium raw food for our pup and her meals are  about 8-10$ a day her grocery bill is up there with ours .


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Apr 8, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I can’t imagine a dog at over 200 Jesus Christ that’s a big dog. How much food does a dog that big eat and do you feed it wet (canned food) or dry food? We buy premium raw food for our pup and her meals are  about 8-10$ a day her grocery bill is up there with ours .


Wet canned food 😂😂😂 that would be a couple dozen cans a day !!!  They eat more than a normal size dog , but not as much as I think !


----------



## GSgator (Apr 12, 2022)

Shithead is resting guarding dad all night while he sleeps is exhausting.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Shithead is resting guarding dad all night while he sleeps is exhausting.


LOL,  you named your dog Shithead?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL,  you named your dog Shithead?


No that’s what we call her lol. The energy she has is crazy high and most of the time she is goosing you with what ever she has in her mouth either it being a ball or one of her chew toys. Goosing for us means shoving something up your ass . She is literally that height  so when she is nudging us from behind it hits your busy end on your ass . Also  she is always fucking with her feline brothers and sisters and driving them crazy . So her nickname is shithead lol.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> No that’s what we call her lol. The energy she has is crazy high and most of the time she is goosing you with what ever she has in her mouth either it being a ball or one of her chew toys. Goosing for us means shoving something up your ass . She is literally that height  so when she is nudging us from behind it hits your busy end on your ass . Also  she is always fucking with her feline brothers and sisters and driving them crazy . So her nickname is shithead lol.


Yeah, I have about 3 to 4 nicknames for each of my dogs. I know how it goes. I thought shithead was funny. One of mine is Stinky Butt.  I have Bostons. They fart a lot.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, I have about 3 to 4 nicknames for each of my dogs. I know how it goes. I thought shithead was funny. One of mine is Stinky Butt.  I have Bostons. They fart a lot.



I just look at either one of my dogs and be like "YOU 😡" give em a command and they do it lol

When they here their name it's playtime but when they here me say "YOU" They know pappa no play
 😡🧃


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 13, 2022)

We say big butt sometimes even though she's a little dog lol

Cause her damn ass gets in the way!


----------



## GSgator (Apr 13, 2022)

We have about 5 nicknames and I don’t know if it’s the tone in my voice but she responds and comes running with everyone of them like I’m saying  her name . She is a super smart loyal and protective dog.

She will be that one in a lifetime pup  she holds a very special place in my heart . I wonder how close a clone would be?


----------



## Freakmidd (Apr 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> No that’s what we call her lol. The energy she has is crazy high and most of the time she is goosing you with what ever she has in her mouth either it being a ball or one of her chew toys. Goosing for us means shoving something up your ass . She is literally that height  so when she is nudging us from behind it hits your busy end on your ass . Also  she is always fucking with her feline brothers and sisters and driving them crazy . So her nickname is shithead lol.



My female shepherd is the exact same way.. crazy energy. 

Always wants to fetch or catch something.. if you won't throw her a ball she'll bring you a toy.. or a stick.. a pine needle or piece of thread. Lol.. 

It's non stop.. It can't be that you don't want to play, it's just that you don't want to play with whatever she just brought you, so she'll find something else.. unbelievable toy drive.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## GSgator (Apr 13, 2022)

Wow that’s  a rather large women about to do
work on some  skinny white dudes I wonder how that turns out. I bet  the dog got out of harms way just in time .


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 13, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 18422
> View attachment 18423
> 
> Nala is a weiner dog/border collie, Bella is our 6 month old ACD, and Jaba is a Frenchie/pug.  Jaba's brother Yoda left us last October, malignant melanoma.  Diagnosis to gone in 2 weeks.


Java is fucking fat.


----------



## Yano (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Swiper. (Apr 13, 2022)

these two look like trouble. 

(not my dogs)


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 13, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Java is fucking fat.


Somebody get this guy a beer.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 13, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Java is fucking fat.


Actually, Jaba is not fat.  Ribs easily felt.  When he was 44 lbs, he was fat.  At his current weight of 34 lbs he's where he's supposed to be.  He's got a barrel body and he skips legs day.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 14, 2022)

WTF no clue how this happened. The cat is our OG and is pushing 15 years old and doesn’t play no games and doesn’t allow any of her  siblings to get close  . Actually shit is hitting the fan as I post this  lol.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 14, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Actually, Jaba is not fat.  Ribs easily felt.  When he was 44 lbs, he was fat.  At his current weight of 34 lbs he's where he's supposed to be.  He's got a barrel body and he skips legs day.


You sound like my mother when she was stuffing me with lasagna as a boy and telling me how beautiful I was.

Yeah I was beautiful, a beautiful fat boy 😂


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 14, 2022)

What's that? A dead fucking dog? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



You dogs, can just blow my monstrous cock 😎


----------



## DLTBB (Apr 16, 2022)

Max.


----------



## DLTBB (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 20782


Just a question not related to the thread, do you AAS? And if yes why do you feel comfortable posting your face online especially if you live in the USA or other countries where it's illegal to posses it (unless prescribed).

If you don't use AAS forget my question 😁


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Just a question not related to the thread, do you AAS? And if yes why do you feel comfortable posting your face online especially if you live in the USA or other countries where it's illegal to posses it (unless prescribed).
> 
> If you don't use AAS forget my question 😁


He is the UK which I don’t know the legality of it where he’s at.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> He is the UK which I don’t know the legality of it where he’s at.


UK for what I remember is legal to posses, not legal to sell neither to buy. So unless they get you while buying or selling everything else is great.

It's heaven compared to USA or Italy or many other countries. That's why until Brexit it was the place where most of remailer had base. Easy custom and if they got your stash it wasn't illegal to possess even quite a big quantity of AAS or other stuff.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

So I was browsing dog breeds and stumble across a breed called the Boerboel, did some more digging and found 2available puppies...








This is the dad....



Must....not....contact breeder 😖😖😖


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> So I was browsing dog breeds and stumble across a breed called the Boerboel, did some more digging and found 2available puppies...
> 
> View attachment 20820
> 
> ...


Those are good looking dogs. Never heard of the breed before. So it sounds expensive.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Those are good looking dogs. Never heard of the breed before. So it sounds expensive.



2k each


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 2k each


Holy shit.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Holy shit.



Just found an older one...17weeks for 1k




This is his dad....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Just found an older one...17weeks for 1k
> View attachment 20823
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit, called the breeder and left a message....oh well 🤷🏾, let's see what happens


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Dammit, called the breeder and left a message....oh well 🤷🏾, let's see what happens


I hope it shits in your new Audi/truck. 😁


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

Juice is going to turn into the old crazy dog man .


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Juice is going to turn into the old crazy dog man .


----------



## DLTBB (Apr 17, 2022)

Max’s first night in the new house.


----------



## Valdosta (Apr 21, 2022)

Daisy bulk update:
Shelter told me she was a "cattle dog" and would only get to like 30lbs. So i'm assuming she was underfed. Picked her up at 8 weeks, she was 10lbs. Week 13 she's already at 30 pounds. Vets think she's a lab mastiff mix. Or some other mastiff mix. Definitely has an easier time eating then me. Should get well into the 100s by the time shes done growing.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Daisy bulk update:
> Shelter told me she was a "cattle dog" and would only get to like 30lbs. So i'm assuming she was underfed. Picked her up at 8 weeks, she was 10lbs. Week 13 she's already at 30 pounds. Vets think she's a lab mastiff mix. Or some other mastiff mix. Definitely has an easier time eating then me. Should get well into the 100s by the time shes done growing.


She is a pretty girl . Adopting animals from the shelter is priceless  thats freaking awesome good for you. She looks like she’s going to be a really good member of the family.


----------



## Valdosta (Apr 21, 2022)

GSgator said:


> She is a pretty girl . Adopting animals from the shelter is priceless  thats freaking awesome good for you. She looks like she’s going to be a really good member of the family.


shes incredibly low energy. I love it. very loving too. just follows me around and sits there watching me all day.


----------



## iGone (Apr 22, 2022)

This was the last picture I took of our beagle Sandy.
We had to put her down today, I'm just glad she's not going to be suffering anymore, fuck cancer. Shit happened so fast.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 22, 2022)

creekrat said:


> View attachment 18354
> View attachment 18355


Creek is he a cane corso


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> This was the last picture I took of our beagle Sandy.
> We had to put her down today, I'm just glad she's not going to be suffering anymore, fuck cancer. Shit happened so fast.


I’m so sorry for your loss man. These  animals are 4 legged children there family.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 22, 2022)

C8769141-DAE9-4082-91-A6-0-E774-D6-CAF3-D
					

Image C8769141-DAE9-4082-91-A6-0-E774-D6-CAF3-D hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



My independent staffy my dog as far as protection for me and security for her…….to me.
If u can understand that


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 22, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> So I was browsing dog breeds and stumble across a breed called the Boerboel, did some more digging and found 2available puppies...
> 
> View attachment 20820
> 
> ...


Man boerboel are beautiful dogs but you better have a lot of time and better not be afraid to be the alpha(not saying you would be ) because those bad boys can go left real easy and real quick. Amazing family dogs tho


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> This was the last picture I took of our beagle Sandy.
> We had to put her down today, I'm just glad she's not going to be suffering anymore, fuck cancer. Shit happened so fast.


Sorry buddy


----------



## Yano (Apr 22, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Dammit, called the breeder and left a message....oh well 🤷🏾, let's see what happens


Boerboel are South African Mastiff. They can be really good around family , extremely protective. They can make fierce guard dogs and protectors as well , there are claims of Boers killing Leopards. Never got to meet one in person but they are really good lookin critters for sure.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> This was the last picture I took of our beagle Sandy.
> We had to put her down today, I'm just glad she's not going to be suffering anymore, fuck cancer. Shit happened so fast.


Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## iGone (Apr 22, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss man. These  animals are 4 legged children there family.


It's crazy, I've had her longer than any of my kids lol


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> This was the last picture I took of our beagle Sandy.
> We had to put her down today, I'm just glad she's not going to be suffering anymore, fuck cancer. Shit happened so fast.



Sorry to hear that man. That's rough.  Sweet looking girl.


----------



## DLTBB (Apr 22, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Just a question not related to the thread, do you AAS? And if yes why do you feel comfortable posting your face online especially if you live in the USA or other countries where it's illegal to posses it (unless prescribed).
> 
> If you don't use AAS forget my question 😁


I’m from the UK where it is legal to possess and use them. I’ve done a prison sentence for supplying them though so I wouldn’t get involved in that.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 23, 2022)

GreatGunz said:


> Creek is he a cane corso


Yes sir he is. Amazing puppy and well on his way to being the best dog we’ve ever had. At 6 months he has yet to have an accident in the house, doesn’t chew on anything but his toys and we’ve already gotten rid of his crate. He is free to roam the house when we are gone. Absolutely wonderful dog and addition to our family


----------



## DLTBB (Apr 24, 2022)

Post-bath.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)

5 months on the 9th 73lbs


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)

The OG 3 year old presa male


----------



## GSgator (Apr 26, 2022)

Be careful  chicken bones  can choke a dog pretty good because there so soft they splinter . He doesn’t look like he chews anyways that’s a big pup.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 26, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Be careful  chicken bones  can choke a dog pretty good because there so soft they splinter . He doesn’t look like he chews anyways lol



My Shepard eats sticks and tree bark...way less nutritious


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Be careful  chicken bones  can choke a dog pretty good because there so soft they splinter .


That's raw brother man. Raw bones rarely splinter and their diets require a certain % of bones. But yes cooked bones 100% splinter and should never be eaten


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> My Shepard eats sticks and tree bark...way less nutritious


Maaaaaannnnn the puppy enjoys herself some mulch daily 🙄


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 26, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Maaaaaannnnn the puppy enjoys herself some mulch daily 🙄



You should see my yard, 
I don't even know where all these damn sticks came from...there almost as bad as weeds, just sproutin' up everywhere...and I can't get rid of em lol...


----------



## GSgator (Apr 26, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> That's raw brother man. Raw bones rarely splinter and their diets require a certain % of bones. But yes cooked bones 100% splinter and should never be eaten


I did  not  know that with raw bones  that’s good to know.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You should see my yard,
> I don't even know where all these damn sticks came from...there almost as bad as weeds, just sproutin' up everywhere...and I can't get rid of em lol...


Yea man dogs are awesome but they do some really dumb shit lol


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I did  not  know that with raw bones  that’s good to know.


Oh yea bro I'm huge on the raw diet for the dogs. But even if your a kibble guy nothing better for a treat then a raw Turkey neck for the pooch brother


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Oh yea bro I'm huge on the raw diet for the dogs. But even if your a kibble guy nothing better for a treat then a raw Turkey neck for the pooch brother


I would preach the raw to all you guys but reality is it's a pain and these two food bill is $100+ a week and thats w a butcher hook up. And I drive 1 hr each way every week to get it since I live near the shore and we don't have shit lol


----------



## GSgator (Apr 26, 2022)

I’ve looked into making food for my dog . Right now I don’t have the freezer space. Her diet it 100% can food sometimes I’ll get freeze dried to add in  but it’s very expensive and doesn’t go far.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’ve looked into making food for my dog . Right now I don’t have the freezer space. Her diet it 100% can food sometimes I’ll get freeze dried to add in  but it’s very expensive and doesn’t go far.


Yea you def could make your own. I know a few breeders who feed Patty's they make containing human grade stuff dogs love them.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Apr 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> This was the last picture I took of our beagle Sandy.
> We had to put her down today, I'm just glad she's not going to be suffering anymore, fuck cancer. Shit happened so fast.


ah that sucks man , been there a couple times. sorry man its never easy losing a friend.


----------



## Achillesking (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (May 10, 2022)

Turned 5 months today went for  hike . 80 lbs


----------



## GSgator (May 11, 2022)

…..


----------



## GSgator (May 11, 2022)

….


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 14, 2022)

Can't even get to my own damn food...


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Can't even get to my own damn food...
> View attachment 22252


Oh no, someone stole all of your counters!!!  😳


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Oh no, someone stole all of your counters!!!  😳



😭😭//🤣🤣.....azz


----------



## GSgator (May 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Oh no, someone stole all of your counters!!!  😳


Lol I didn’t even  notice that damn juice where are the cabinets lol. You need to remodel that kitchen soon.


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2022)

And how you getting through that door with a damn trash barrel blocking it? 

You need a woman to fix that place.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 15, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Lol I didn’t even  notice that damn juice where are the cabinets lol. You need to remodel that kitchen soon.



Gotta keep it hood son...🤠



CJ said:


> And how you getting through that door with a damn trash barrel blocking it?
> 
> You need a woman to fix that place.



😄😄 That's the basement door... it's shared a space w/tenants...if they wanna get in they gotta get through pounds of peeled potato skins...


----------



## GSgator (May 15, 2022)

How much does the  the German Shepard weight these days ?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

Gwen was the sweetest retard.  A absolutely wonderful soul.  She stood with her paws on my shoulders and would give kisses and look me in the eyes at 6'4". She had the best day of her life yesterday.  We all walked through the fields with the shepherds.  Then we took her for a swim on a pristine shield lake. She jumped in and swam for the first time all on her own!!!! She rode in the back of my truck while my uncle held her. I had never seen her happier! She lived at my uncle's property a stone's throw away.  But we all raised her and took turns as she was probably part wolf and couldn't be off leash lol. On our way back this sweet idiot saw something. She lunged out of the back of the truck. She broke her neck before she hit the ground.  It severed the arteries as well. The whole family raised her as she was a rescue that was to be shot on a Indian reserve because of the Wolf they suspected.  Gwen was high maintenance but a absolute joy in every way!

Hope when I am finally gone this big retard is there to get me.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Gwen was the sweetest retard.  A absolutely wonderful soul.  She stood with her paws on my shoulders and would give kisses and look me in the eyes at 6'4". She had the best day of her life yesterday.  We all walked through the fields with the shepherds.  Then we took her for a swim on a pristine shield lake. She jumped in and swam for the first time all on her own!!!! She rode in the back of my truck while my uncle held her. I had never seen her happier! She lived at my uncle's property a stone's throw away.  But we all raised her and took turns as she was probably part wolf and couldn't be off leash lol. On our way back this sweet idiot saw something. She lunged out of the back of the truck. She broke her neck before she hit the ground.  It severed the arteries as well. The whole family raised her as she was a rescue that was to be shot on a Indian reserve because of the Wolf they suspected.  Gwen was high maintenance but a absolute joy in every way!
> 
> Hope when I am finally gone this big retard is there to get me.
> 
> ...


Damn, were you going pretty fast or something? Truck sit high?  That sucks man. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Damn, were you going pretty fast or something? Truck sit high?  That sucks man. Sorry for your loss.



No none of that. We were creeping along at 7 ish mph. She just jumped and that was it.


----------



## Achillesking (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Gwen was the sweetest retard.  A absolutely wonderful soul.  She stood with her paws on my shoulders and would give kisses and look me in the eyes at 6'4". She had the best day of her life yesterday.  We all walked through the fields with the shepherds.  Then we took her for a swim on a pristine shield lake. She jumped in and swam for the first time all on her own!!!! She rode in the back of my truck while my uncle held her. I had never seen her happier! She lived at my uncle's property a stone's throw away.  But we all raised her and took turns as she was probably part wolf and couldn't be off leash lol. On our way back this sweet idiot saw something. She lunged out of the back of the truck. She broke her neck before she hit the ground.  It severed the arteries as well. The whole family raised her as she was a rescue that was to be shot on a Indian reserve because of the Wolf they suspected.  Gwen was high maintenance but a absolute joy in every way!
> 
> Hope when I am finally gone this big retard is there to get me.
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> How much does the  the German Shepard weight these days ?



Idk but by the looks of it he's maybe 10lbs close to my corso give or take



Goin through the workout log playin' some jazz type beats...I luv my pups man


----------



## presser (May 17, 2022)

my girl ripley


----------



## DLTBB (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (May 28, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (May 31, 2022)

I'm not needed anymore 😭
					

Watch "I'm not needed anymore 😭" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Yano (May 31, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm not needed anymore 😭
> 
> 
> Watch "I'm not needed anymore 😭" on Streamable.
> ...


You just there now to hand out snacks and scoop poop hahahaa.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 1, 2022)

He murdered his toy now needs to rest.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 1, 2022)

My Boy, Maddox, sleeping in the front office..With his test factories on full display..lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 1, 2022)

Video of the boy.


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Jun 6, 2022)

6 months old on the 9th 97 lbs


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> View attachment 23269


Now I get to replace to fence at the rental property 🙄🙄 luckily I have no fuckin clue what I'm doing either but she'll love afterwards


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Freakmidd (Jun 12, 2022)

Good day for a swim..


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 16, 2022)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

Gf's dog ran away so I just got her this baby today. Great pyranees. Tulip (her sister is daisy)


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 24, 2022)

We fostered this guy abused, starved, mangled coat. Scared of everyone a year later and patience when kept him. Is hands down the best dog I've had so much fun. Really enriched our family gets along with his brother here, and plays with the cat!!


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 24, 2022)

I was hoping for so much more from this thread...


----------



## TODAY (Jun 24, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I was hoping for so much more from this thread...


This thread is as advertised.

Were you expecting it to be some sort of covert meeting of incels anonymous?


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 24, 2022)

@TrenTrenTren was probably hoping for dog dick pics. Fuck off


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 24, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> @TrenTrenTren was probably hoping for dog dick pics. Fuck off


How dare you go there!


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 24, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I was hoping for so much more from this thread...


Don't be a dick.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 27, 2022)

My two boys..Maddox (18 months old) and Champ (15 y.o.)


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 27, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> My two boys..Maddox (18 months old) and Champ (15 y.o.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dogs and guns.......you're alright!


----------



## presser (Jul 27, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> My two boys..Maddox (18 months old) and Champ (15 y.o.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awweee he's cute


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 27, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> My two boys..Maddox (18 months old) and Champ (15 y.o.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent. I have 2 Bostons right now. One is 15 years, 8 months. Just got his eye taken out over the weekend but he has recovered quite well.
Bostons are the best!


----------



## beefnewton (Jul 27, 2022)

My old girl a little over a week before I lost her in December.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Excellent. I have 2 Bostons right now. One is 15 years, 8 months now. Just got his eye taken out over the weekend but he has recovered quite well.
> Bostons are the best!


Man so sorry to hear about the eye. 

Thats awesome he is recovering well though! They are excellent family members


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 27, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> My old girl a little over a week before I lost her in December.
> 
> View attachment 25460


Awesome pic!   Digging the controller stand too


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 27, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> My old girl a little over a week before I lost her in December.
> 
> View attachment 25460


Sorry to hear


----------



## Stickler (Jul 28, 2022)

Tombstone:  He'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 28, 2022)

Meatball and I heading to work


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 26173


Looks like a dogs paradise with all the open room to run..Nice man


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Looks like a dogs paradise with all the open room to run..Nice man



They are very happy dogs.  I could be more thrilled to provide it for them lol


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 12, 2022)

My office help today..The little dog thinks he is the boss.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 17, 2022)

🥲
					

Watch "🥲" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Our two girls. Rescued Bella (black one) over a year ago, and Daphne (red) just over a month ago.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 17, 2022)

I think he went and smoked a doobie


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> View attachment 26410
> 
> Our two girls. Rescued Bella (black one) over a year ago, and Daphne (red) just over a month ago.


Very cool! They look awesome and happy


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 18, 2022)

This is Hooch.
A rescued dog Ive been donating to, to help in recovery..He was shot in the head and beaten tell bones were broken then got rescued..He has made a great recovery but is now deaf.  He has a good second chance at life now.... Sorry for the sad story..But its one that turned out good

I would bury the mother fucker alive (after a severe beating)  that did this and burn his house down


----------



## Stickler (Aug 18, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> This is Hooch.
> A rescued dog Ive been donating to, to help in recovery..He was shot in the head and beaten tell bones were broken then got rescued..He has made a great recovery but is now deaf.  He has a good second chance at life now.... Sorry for the sad story..But its one that turned out good
> 
> I would bury the mother fucker alive (after a severe beating)  that did this and burn his house down
> ...


Yeah man, there's no reason for animal abuse. Either have an animal and love/take care of it/be responsible.  OR.  Don't get one. Not really a tough decision.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> Boerboel are South African Mastiff. They can be really good around family , extremely protective. They can make fierce guard dogs and protectors as well , there are claims of Boers killing Leopards. Never got to meet one in person but they are really good lookin critters for sure.


Nearly lost a dear friend to a Boerboel attack. It was her dog. Hit some unknown trigger, and the dog attacked viciously. Glad her hubby walked in when he did or it would have had a very different ending. 

That being said they are absolutely gorgeous dogs and *usually* amazingly loyal if trained properly from the beginning.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 18, 2022)

I'm so sad that I've missed this thread until today. All the sweet babies 😭😭 I miss my fur babies sooo much. But hubby has been throwing around the "D" word a lot lately, so we might be ready for another furry love soon. 

My rainbow bridge loves: 
Sweet Pearly Girl







My goofy ass old man, Rezon


----------



## Stickler (Aug 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm so sad that I've missed this thread until today. All the sweet babies 😭😭 I miss my fur babies sooo much. But hubby has been throwing around the "D" word a lot lately, so we might be ready for another furry love soon.
> 
> My rainbow bridge loves:
> Sweet Pearly Girl
> ...


That first pic is a riot!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 18, 2022)

Stickler said:


> That first pic is a riot!


It was her entire personality in a photo 🤣


----------



## eazy (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 20, 2022)

I am one with nature....


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 20, 2022)

This is my little princess. Lol. Her name is poofy.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

This is my baby, 5 yrs old. She follows me everywhere and attacks me when she wants to play. Fetches like a champ, and is fast as lightning. I can take her in the woods without a leash, and she stays by my side. She listens really well, but steals my socks and has no remorse about that no matter how much I shame her for it. She spends a good part of her day on lounge chairs by the pool, and she goes swimming when she gets too hot. Dog has a good life.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 23, 2022)

Yeah....


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 23, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Nearly lost a dear friend to a Boerboel attack. It was her dog. Hit some unknown trigger, and the dog attacked viciously. Glad her hubby walked in when he did or it would have had a very different ending.
> 
> That being said they are absolutely gorgeous dogs and *usually* amazingly loyal if trained properly from the beginning.


It's really about socializing mastiffs people get them because they are big and intimidating but do not realize the effort it takes into raising them properly. I'm glad your friend ended up ok


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Aug 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> View attachment 26637


Zelda bear 8 months old 140 lbs


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It's really about socializing mastiffs people get them because they are big and intimidating but do not realize the effort it takes into raising them properly. I'm glad your friend ended up ok



Agreeded,
My Corso has solely beenn around me and my shepherd but he sees other people/dogs from the yard and I've corrected certain behaviors...as far as him jumping on the fence and aggressively barking at em.

Now when people are actually around...he does not fuxk with them..at all lol he's in his own space but once they try to get his attention I'm like ehhh best just leave him be lol


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> View attachment 26637


Zelda bear 8 months old 140


JuiceTrain said:


> Agreeded,
> My Corso has been solely been around me and my shepherd but he sees other people/dogs from the yard and I've corrected certain behaviors...as far as him jumping on the fence and aggressively barking at em.
> 
> Now when people are actually around...he does not fuxk with them..at all lol he's in his own space but once they try to get his attention I'm like ehhh best just leave him be lol


yea man I don't have either of mastiffs around many ppl but they at least understand the concept of behaving plus they are submissive to me and love the family but I still don't let my male presa out w out me


----------



## Yano (Aug 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Zelda bear 8 months old 140
> 
> yea man I don't have either of mastiffs around many ppl but they at least understand the concept of behaving plus they are submissive to me and love the family but I still don't let my male presa out w out me


My Earl is like that , he's my special needs dog. Pit/Boxer - Bullmastiff around family and the few people he has known since he was a pup he's great , like a big silly cartoon character just wants to play and act like an idiot.

 Some one he doesn't know shows up and he's like a toddler with a revolver , you're just on edge waiting for shit to go wrong.

He's never gone after any one but he get's pushy , leans into folks , stares em down , gets to mumbling n growling.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> My Earl is like that , he's my special needs dog. Pit/Boxer - Bullmastiff around family and the few people he has known since he was a pup he's great , like a big silly cartoon character just wants to play and act like an idiot.
> 
> Some one he doesn't know shows up and he's like a toddler with a revolver , you're just on edge waiting for shit to go wrong.
> 
> He's never gone after any one but he get's pushy , leans into folks , stares em down , gets to mumbling n growling.


Yea I don't like ppl so that's fine w me and I'm not once for house guests. Zelda bear won't do anything but wag her tail my presa tho I could def see him eating a person


----------



## Yano (Aug 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yea I don't like ppl so that's fine w me and I'm not once for house guests. Zelda bear won't do anything but wag her tail my presa tho I could def see him eating a person


Moby is like that he's the big male , 125 or so. He wont get worked up unless he has to , Earl is his father and some of the looks he gives him are funny like .... dude , your small and your an asshole  just relax here have a bone haahaha.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 24, 2022)

Soccer Puppy...
					

Watch "Soccer Puppy..." on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 29, 2022)

🤨​













🤔​


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 1, 2022)

My shepherd's definitely japanese, fuxker can see spirits in the wind...


----------



## bruizy (Sep 2, 2022)

Should I burn in hell if I type the following?
Cats > Dogs


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 2, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Should I burn in hell if I type the following?
> Cats > Dogs


Not at all. But you probably pee setting down.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Not at all. But you probably pee setting down.


It's more comfortable 😤


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Not at all. But you probably pee setting down.


Stop it that's not nice man. He stands up like a big guy. He just likes to kiss his lady while she's getting railed from behind


----------



## bruizy (Sep 2, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Stop it that's not nice man. He stands up like a big guy. He just likes to kiss his lady while she's getting railed from behind


Hey!!! That's a bold assumption that I have a lady


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 2, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Hey!!! That's a bold assumption that I have a lady


Hey...your alright kid


----------



## bruizy (Sep 2, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Hey...your alright kid


Another assumption!!! When will this stop!?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Not at all. But you definitely pee setting down.


fixed


----------



## Freakmidd (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## jliftsbig (Sep 12, 2022)

I just love dogs man...here is my little guy


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 12, 2022)

jliftsbig said:


> I just love dogs man...here is my little guy


Mine does the frog-dog pose too..lol


----------



## jliftsbig (Sep 12, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Mine does the frog-dog pose too..lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 28171


He looks like one happy doggy man. Even with the health problems mine has sometimes, would not trade him for anything. Definitely unique dogs for sure. Frog dogs for life.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 12, 2022)

My East GSD puppy,  Best little guy a fella could ask for.


----------



## Freakmidd (Sep 12, 2022)

jliftsbig said:


> He looks like one happy doggy man. Even with the health problems mine has sometimes, would not trade him for anything. Definitely unique dogs for sure. Frog dogs for life.


The health issues suck, my shepherd has EPI(exocrine pancreatic insufficiency) which basically means her pancreas no longer functions as it should. Until we were able to diagnose it, dial in the enzyme additives and other meds, the poor thing was eating like she was starving but unable to digest food.. she lost so much weight you could see her ribs. You would want to kick my ass thinking she was being starved and abused.

Luckily we got her dialed in and stabilized now and she looks healthy again.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 12, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> My East GSD puppy,  Best little guy a fella could ask for.



My West German shepherds......


----------



## WLHUNG (Sep 12, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Mine does the frog-dog pose too..lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 28171



My boston does this too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 13, 2022)

Juicey obedience training 
​


----------



## WLHUNG (Sep 13, 2022)

Comfortable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 14, 2022)

Mask On
					

Watch "Mask On" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## BRICKS (Sep 14, 2022)

Nala, weiner dog/border collie
Bella, Australian cattle dog
Jaba, frenchie/pug


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 14, 2022)

@BRICKS , nice looking dogs!

We had a Australian cattle dog years ago.  It was crazy how smart that dog was..


----------



## Yano (Sep 14, 2022)

Acting like a half ass  rescue and just a softy that will adopt any pet  that needs help we have had quite a few over the years. 

We took in a puppy who's entire litter was lost to parvo , she was the only one that made it , they found her in a collapsed stable/shed when they went there on a call about abused horses. 

Named her Isabelle and she ended up being one of the most amazing friends I ever had. She did try to kill us twice which is why to this day I take the knobs off the stove even though she passed away around 6 years ago now.  

She would stand up at the counter and could just reach the faucet with her nose , walk in and there she was  getting a drink   hahahaa , just never could teach her to shut it back off.


----------



## Yano (Sep 14, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 28346


I've got to muzzle Earl if we go to the Doc he tried to destroy the place and eat the Vet once, they won't even let me bring him in the door until he's all done up with the Hannibal Lecter mask.

They must have him marked in the file , as soon as I say his name the whole attitude of the conversation changes ,, OH , you are bringing Earl , one moment .. ok you know we need to have him muzzled before he enters the facility and you must remain with him at all times .... Yes ma'am I am aware


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 14, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> @BRICKS , nice looking dogs!
> 
> We had a Australian cattle dog years ago.  It was crazy how smart that dog was..


They're in the top 10 for intelligence.  I had a Nefie that was smart, but this one is gonna be the smartest dog I've had.  She just turned a year.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> I've got to muzzle Earl if we go to the Doc he tried to destroy the place and eat the Vet once, they won't even let me bring him in the door until he's all done up with the Hannibal Lecter mask.
> 
> They must have him marked in the file , as soon as I say his name the whole attitude of the conversation changes ,, OH , you are bringing Earl , one moment .. ok you know we need to have him muzzled before he enters the facility and you must remain with him at all times .... Yes ma'am I am aware



My Corso gets defensive in certain situations (not like randomly aggressive) so I'm trying to break him out of those situations...mainly w/me 

For instance, when he plays with his ball outside his face/necks gets covered in dirt, so when I try to wipe him down he'll go aggro on the blanket like "get this damn thing outta my face..." 😄😄 And like I just leave him be cuz it's not really a problem, I just send em in his cage and he rubs his face on the towel so I just figured he rather do it himself lol, thought I was encouraging his independencey hahaha 

So anyways he nipped my GF's hand awhile ago..totally her fault, she was stoned and trying to force a bond on some stoney balonie shxt and missed a social cue twice (low growl) but anyways Juicey has to turn on behavioral instructor mode, 

On a side note, my Corso is EXTREMELY obedient when I give him commands...he tried breaking the neighbors fence when they turned their pool cleaner on while I was inside, I just opened the door said his name once he turned, told em to cut it out and boom just went back to sniffing grass... didn't even look back at them 

My Corso's definitely like me....he likes his space 🤷🏾


----------



## Yano (Sep 14, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> My Corso gets defensive in certain situations (not like randomly aggressive) so I'm trying to break him out of those situations...mainly w/me
> 
> For instance, when he plays with his ball outside his face/necks gets covered in dirt, so when I try to wipe him down he'll go aggro on the blanket like "get this damn thing outta my face..." 😄😄 And like I just leave him be cuz it's not really a problem, I just send em in his cage and he rubs his face on the towel so I just figured he rather do it himself lol, thought I was encouraging his independencey hahaha
> 
> ...


Right on man , ya gota teach em rules n boundries. 

Earl's just a asshole , he's only ok with family or folks he's known since he was a puppy. Any one else is just a source of protein.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

I think he is ready to be done at the office for the week


----------



## eazy (Sep 17, 2022)

At the dog show today. 

My wife is showing one of her dog's, Chiappa.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 22, 2022)

My Shepherd didn't wanna wrestle lol 








						Happy Zuul
					

Watch "Happy Zuul " on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 23, 2022)

Does anyone have a product or DIY link for one of these?




My Corso just broke the nylon rope on this one yesterday...it's his 4th one in the past 2years lol



Looking for something stronger..

If not I'll probably just finesse Amazon for another one....


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Does anyone have a product or DIY link for one of these?
> 
> View attachment 28840
> 
> ...


The Pigeon is back, did you try to PM him? That's how he does business here.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The Pigeon is back, did you try to PM him? That's how he does business here.
> View attachment 28841



Hahahahhaa


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2022)

Had to get the Corso a new collar cuz this one wanted to play prison break....


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2022)

Dinner.

In order of appearance: Rebel, Vengeance, Chiappa, Kamala, Titan, Storm, Mischief, Mayhem, Kevlar.



https://imgur.com/3LggMHR


----------



## Yano (Sep 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> Dinner.
> 
> In order of appearance: Rebel, Vengeance, Chiappa, Kamala, Titan, Storm, Mischief, Mayhem, Kevlar.
> 
> ...


I knew in my heart you was dog people !!! Right on man  them some happy lookin kids


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> Dinner.
> 
> In order of appearance: Rebel, Vengeance, Chiappa, Kamala, Titan, Storm, Mischief, Mayhem, Kevlar.
> 
> ...



Dammit Eazy....now I'm looking at 3rd Pup to add...I just measured where I could a 3rd cage...damn you eazy

Now help me decide between a Boerboel or a Presa Canario


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Presa Canario


25 inches tall less than 100lbs.

much smaller than boerboels


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> 25 inches tall less than 100lbs.
> 
> much smaller than boerboels



Was just in the middle of watchin' this





Seems the Presa has a better build.... Boerboels are just fukin' massive 😄


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> Dinner.
> 
> In order of appearance: Rebel, Vengeance, Chiappa, Kamala, Titan, Storm, Mischief, Mayhem, Kevlar.
> 
> ...


You seriously have that many dogs? That's a lot of food........and a lot of poop.  Land mines!


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You seriously have that many dogs? That's a lot of food........and a lot of poop.  Land mines!


Ruckus and Lollie were in the front yard waiting to be let in the other door. They missed the picture this time.


Ruckus


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Was just in the middle of watchin' this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not kidding..Holy shit. 

Never heard of a Boerbel..  They look badass


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 26, 2022)

My help today.. Laying down on the job as usual and chewing up gatorade bottles


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 26, 2022)

Ole buddy. Born under my front porch when I was renovating. Runt of the litter


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 26, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You're not kidding..Holy shit.
> 
> Never heard of a Boerbel..  They look badass
> 
> ...


check out the kangal if u like these type of dogs


----------



## Yano (Sep 26, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You're not kidding..Holy shit.
> 
> Never heard of a Boerbel..  They look badass
> 
> ...


South African Mastiffs , fuckers have been documented killing leopards one on one. Mean mother fuckers when they go off .


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> South African Mastiffs , fuckers have been documented killing leopards one on one. Mean mother fuckers when they go off .


Its a damn beast! lol


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 26, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> check out the kangal if u like these type of dogs


All my gear money would go into dog food..lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 26, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> All my gear money would go into dog food..lol
> 
> View attachment 29008


it can kill just about anything


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 27, 2022)

My pup


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm catchin' up to you guyz @eazy & @Yano


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 27, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm catchin' up to you guyz @eazy & @Yano
> View attachment 29020


😆 your tatt. Lol fuckin awesome

Nice pup man


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 28, 2022)

My crew.  L TO R:  Bella (ACD), Nala (weiner dog/border collie), and Jaba (frenchie/pug).


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Was just in the middle of watchin' this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a presa no idea where they are said to be less then 100lbs mine is 150


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I have a presa no idea where they are said to be less then 100lbs mine is 150


 When I was googling there was a difference in answers but 120+ seems like a good average


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> When I was googling there was a difference in answers but 120+ seems like a good average


----------



## eazy (Sep 28, 2022)

....


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

eazy said:


> ....


What did this originally say?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> What did this originally say?



It was a pic of the AKC info for Presa's


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> It was a pic of the AKC info for Presa's
> View attachment 29053


Ewww.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## eazy (Sep 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> View attachment 29056


How tall?


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

Zelda bear half English mastiff half dinosaur. 9 months 150


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

eazy said:


> How tall?


No clue. Her back is at my hip and I'm 5'10


----------



## eazy (Sep 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> No clue. Her back is at my hip and I'm 5'10



Her cousin


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

eazy said:


> Her cousin
> 
> View attachment 29058


Strong. Corso?


----------



## eazy (Sep 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Strong. Corso?


Boerboel

I have 9.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

eazy said:


> Boerboel
> 
> I have 9.


Oh wow man that's crazy. It was between her and a borboel for me then I met her dad who weighed 260 and was hooked


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 28, 2022)

eazy said:


> Boerboel
> 
> I have 9.



Holy shxt E....🤯 

What's the heaviest weigh? 
And how old...


----------



## eazy (Sep 28, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Holy shxt E....🤯
> 
> What's the heaviest weigh?
> And how old...


Rebel (f) in the last pic is 3 and weighs 134.

Mayhem her son, pics below,  is 1 and weighs 146.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2022)

eazy said:


> Rebel (f) in the last pic is 3 and weighs 134.
> 
> Mayhem her son, pics below,  is 1 and weighs 146.
> 
> ...


damn bro 9  nobody is going near u


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 28, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> My crew.  L TO R:  Bella (ACD), Nala (weiner dog/border collie), and Jaba (frenchie/pug).
> View attachment 29048


What type of dog is that on the left


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 28, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> What type of dog is that on the left


Australian cattle dog (blue heeler).  Bella just turned a year old.  Probably the smartest dog I've ever had.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 28, 2022)

Last picture above is from about 12 weeks old.  Except for solid black (or brown in the case of a red heeler), cattle dog puppies are born with a white coat.  The "blue" or "red"  (blue heeler, red heeler) comes from black or brown hairs that grow in between the white.  Called "ticking".


----------



## Yano (Sep 28, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Last picture above is from about 12 weeks old.  Except for solid black (or brown in the case of a red heeler), cattle dog puppies are born with a white coat.  The "blue" or "red"  (blue heeler, red heeler) comes from black or brown hairs that grow in between the white.  Called "ticking".


Amazing dogs , so loyal and so freakin smart. Grandmother had one named Cindy. That dog loved every one and every thing.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Amazing dogs , so loyal and so freakin smart. Grandmother had one named Cindy. That dog loved every one and every thing.


This is our first cattle dog and any other dogs we get in the future will be cattle dogs.


----------



## Yano (Sep 28, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> This is our first cattle dog and any other dogs we get in the future will be cattle dogs.


You will have a house full of smiling 4 footed best friends for sure !

Only thing I will say about them is they can be like Labs , they are a working breed so some can be really hyper  and need the extra play time and attention or they can become chewers and mischief makers.  

Cindy was a digger , not to get out but like every mid size bush or tree in their yard had a hole underneath it lol and it wasnt small , we would be in the pool and look around she would be no where to be seen call her name and poof out from a bush  100mph.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 28, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Australian cattle dog (blue heeler).  Bella just turned a year old.  Probably the smartest dog I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful…high energy im sure 
My husky mix is a moron but she’s sweet


----------



## snake (Sep 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> View attachment 29056


Love it!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

snake said:


> Love it!


Thank you sir


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Cindy was a digger , not to get out but like every mid size bush or tree in their yard had a hole underneath it lol and it wasnt small , we would be in the pool and look around she would be no where to be seen call her name and poof out from a bush  100mph.



Racist....


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Racist....


Are you....ahh umm black?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 28, 2022)

Puppy Par-Tay...🥳
					

Watch "Puppy Par-Tay...🥳" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




They weren't this happy/calm/relaxed when we 1st walked through the door 😄😄


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Puppy Par-Tay...🥳
> 
> 
> Watch "Puppy Par-Tay...🥳" on Streamable.
> ...


What Breed is the pup


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Are you....ahh umm black?



How dare you....😧


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> What Breed is the pup



12 week old Presa


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 28, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 12 week old Presa


Fantastic buddy enjoy


----------



## jliftsbig (Sep 28, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> The health issues suck, my shepherd has EPI(exocrine pancreatic insufficiency) which basically means her pancreas no longer functions as it should. Until we were able to diagnose it, dial in the enzyme additives and other meds, the poor thing was eating like she was starving but unable to digest food.. she lost so much weight you could see her ribs. You would want to kick my ass thinking she was being starved and abused.
> 
> Luckily we got her dialed in and stabilized now and she looks healthy again.


absolutely. We are in PR and had Hurricane Fiona so had NO AC. no power or water for a bit. He was overheating so had to checkin to the Hyatt....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2022)

He's officially been accepted into the pack...


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> He's officially been accepted into the pack...
> View attachment 29108
> 
> 
> ...


How much he cost? Crop his ears


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> How much he cost? Crop his ears



1,200
I was thinking that.... he'd look better with em than my Corso, which is why I didn't get his done. 

Juicey Logic;
Corso - Short Ears/Short Tail...❌

Presa- Short Ears / Long Tail...✅


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 1,200
> I was thinking that.... he'd look better with em than my Corso, which is why I didn't get his done.
> 
> Juicey Logic;
> ...


I got my guys ears done it def does make them look better. Some guys are against but it's really not a painful procedure


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I got my guys ears done it def does make them look better. Some guys are against but it's really not a painful procedure



Kinda like circumcision....


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Kinda like circumcision....


Yea they cut too much off mine tho


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yea they cut too much off mine tho


almost like they cut off the PP and left the foreskin huh?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm gonna be posting new puppy picks until his adorability wears off 😄😄

Anyways....moving on' 

Everytime I make a bed for Onyx (persa puppy) he gets jacked for it....lol






This fuxker better get big quick so he can stand up for himself...I already protect him in the yard, can't do it while we sleep lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2022)

Puppy Fight Club
					

Watch "Puppy Fight Club" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Yano (Sep 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Are you....ahh umm black?


" Yes we are ",,, " then we're awake but we're very confused " 

One of the best scenes in Blazing Saddles

 Always wondered how many times  they had to film just by the way Cleavon Little fights back the grin on his face , you know at one point he just lost it laughing at Gene Wilder


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> " Yes we are ",,, " then we're awake but we're very confused "
> 
> One of the best scenes in Blazing Saddles
> 
> Always wondered how many times  they had to film just by the way Cleavon Little fights back the grin on his face , you know at one point he just lost it laughing at Gene Wilder


I have only ever Young Frankenstein n Willy wonka literally have never seen anything else's gene wilder made. Crazy right


----------



## Yano (Sep 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I have only ever Young Frankenstein n Willy wonka literally have never seen anything else's gene wilder made. Crazy right


Some of the stuff he did with Richard Pryor was pretty funny , he was a talented dude. Can't imagine the crazy  conversations him and Gilda Radner must of had when  they got in goofy moods around the house.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2022)

*🥰

*​


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 29178
> 
> 
> *🥰
> ...


Those are nice what brand? Your other dog's completely house broken ?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Those are nice what brand? Your other dog's completely house broken ?



Got em of eBay...



And yea they pretty much come alert me when they have to go out...My Corso will do a low growl while stomping his feet & the shepherd will just try n lead me to the door lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2022)

Had to change up their eating arrangement..



Onyx went for food in the wrong bowl... almost lost his life 😭😭


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 30, 2022)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)

🥰🥰🥰
​


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 4, 2022)

Normal....



Fail....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2022)

Got em cropped today @Achillesking 






Like these;


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 5, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Got em cropped today @Achillesking
> View attachment 29471
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!!!! That's a sexy look man


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yes!!!! That's a sexy look man



He looks so much younger now,
Like he's gettin' ready for the military lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2022)

🤷🏾//🐶
					

Watch "🤷🏾//🐶" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## eazy (Oct 6, 2022)

xray showed 15. 14 so far.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 7, 2022)

I'm definitely gonna need to get a bigger bed before the year is up...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2022)

My dogs get their own individual flavor....


----------



## Yano (Oct 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> My dogs get their own individual flavor....
> View attachment 29686


Right on man


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> My dogs get their own individual flavor....
> View attachment 29686


My dogs literally kill and eat groundhogs. They could give a shit about flavor. Lmao


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 9, 2022)

Odin is 10wks old


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 11, 2022)

Why's there no cat picture thread


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm definitely gonna need to get a bigger bed before the year is up...
> View attachment 29623




Upgraded from a Full to a King 🤴🏾




These fuxkers keep jackin' my safe space...😤


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 11, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Why's there no cat picture thread


I have cats, yano and mm


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## GSgator (Oct 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 30430
> 
> 
> View attachment 30431
> ...


Oh damn I can’t keep track juice is this the 3rd addition also what breed is that one ?


----------



## Dano78911 (Oct 16, 2022)

Great post idea
My 2 Danes not often seen on the same bed


----------



## Dano78911 (Oct 16, 2022)

Life sucks for dog around my place!!! Where’s my belly rub


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Oh damn I can’t keep track juice is this the 3rd addition also what breed is that one ?



Ye'Sur 
Presa Canario


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## BigChief1 (Oct 19, 2022)

Honcho


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 19, 2022)

Teach em' young...
					

Watch "Teach em' young..." on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## eazy (Oct 19, 2022)

bottle feeding bats


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

https://imgur.com/ExNhR1n


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2022)

😝

​


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 😝
> View attachment 30748
> ​


How long does he have to wear that thing over his ears?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> How long does he have to wear that thing over his ears?



Like 2-4weeks but it depends on how fast the cartilage hardens up. 

He was suppose to have his wrapped for 10days before a second visit but after the 5th day I needed to take him back (wrestling) and by than his left ear was like 90% standing straight but the right was still floppy, 

These are done better so I'm hoping I can just leave it for an extended time just for safety (avoiding a 3rd visit)


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2022)

can anybody recommend a solid heavy duty body harness

need one for my Corso....fuxker is strong as fuxk lol
@eazy @Achillesking @Yano


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2022)

PUP 
Dump ​















Strong azz muthaFuka



Good thing he likes me lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> How long does he have to wear that thing over his ears?


Dogs wouldn't need that if people didn't mutilate them.








						Why Crop a Dog’s Ears? - Vet Help Direct
					

Cropped ears remain fashionable for many breeds, but are also illegal in some countries. So what are the issues and why does cropping happen?




					vethelpdirect.com


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> can anybody recommend a solid heavy duty body harness
> 
> need one for my Corso....fuxker is strong as fuxk lol
> @eazy @Achillesking @Yano


Honestly man. A 1ft lead w a prong collar is how I rolled w my presa and you seen him he's 160. Now he walks w out a leash


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Dogs wouldn't need that if people didn't mutilate them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop. It's a painless procedure. I have my presa ears done.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Dogs wouldn't need that if people didn't mutilate them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not really a fan of it. Never had it done on any of my dogs. I have mostly had Bostons. Sometimes their ears droop, most of the time they stand straight up.
I just had one Boston that his ears were floppy more often than straight up.
I gotta admit, I don't like the look in Juiceys pics with the ears taped up.
I dont know how much pain it causes the dog tho if much at all.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Stop. It's a painless procedure. I have my presa ears done.


Literally no reason to do it though. It's so you can think you dog looks cooler.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Stop. It's a painless procedure. I have my presa ears done.


Painless? Maybe while it's done. But after even with medication dog is taped up, ears sore. Infection is possible all for a dumb look.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Do what you want I still think it's unnecessary and dumb.

You modify a car not an animal.
Buy the dog a spikey or flashy collar or something.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2022)

the presa canario always scared the hell out of me


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Literally no reason to do it though. It's so you can think you dog looks cooler.


Actually my dog got his ear bite twice by my older corso while they played. After the second time I decided to do instead of stitches and having a repeat injury


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 26, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> the presa canario always scared the hell out of me


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Mike Tyson bit an ear, should all boxers get their ears clipped?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

I'm not saying what you did was bad. If proper training was in order but to clip dog's ears off the bat? 🙄


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2022)

Lol lemme guess the guy who got his grandmother killed because of alcohol who continues to be an alcoholic once again has an opinion on the JUICEMAN 😄😄😄


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Mike Tyson bit an ear, should all boxers get their ears clipped?


Don't talk boxing w me I cum instantly


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Lololol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Lol lemme guess the guy who got his grandmother killed because of alcohol who continues to be an alcoholic once again has an opinion on the JUICEMAN 😄😄😄



Like my dogs legitimately live a better life than that peasant & he wants to cast judgement once again with his "morals" lolol 

Such a fukin' clown 😄😄


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> B


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Like my dogs legitimately live a better life than that peasant & he wants to cast judgement once again with his "morals" lolol
> 
> Such a fukin' clown 😄😄


I do admit Yiur dogs live good but never would my dog be in my bed.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I do admit Yiur dogs live good but never would my dog be in my bed.



Got my own washer n dryer in the crib bruh, my shxt stay clean but to each their own...🤘🏾


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Got my own washer n dryer in the crib bruh, my shxt stay clean but to each their own...🤘🏾


Not that even. I'm the alpha wolf. The pack slips below 🇬🇷🇬🇷🇬🇷🇬🇷


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Not that even. I'm the alpha wolf. The pack slips below 🇬🇷🇬🇷🇬🇷🇬🇷



Man sometimes I be to tired to talk to them fuxkers at night 😄😄 my shepherd will bounce if I tell him to but I gotta fight my Corso from rem 3 when he sneaks up on there late night lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

**post deleted


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Fuck this place that keeps him around. He provides nothing. I'm out


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Man sometimes I be to tired to talk to them fuxkers at night 😄😄 my shepherd will bounce if I tell him to but I gotta fight my Corso from rem 3 when he sneaks up on there late night lol


My girl lays on the floor doesn't move all night. My presa still got to go in the kennel if not he fucking stands at the window growling and barking allllllll night


----------



## Yano (Oct 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Man sometimes I be to tired to talk to them fuxkers at night 😄😄 my shepherd will bounce if I tell him to but I gotta fight my Corso from rem 3 when he sneaks up on there late night lol


Moby  ,  the bigger of the two males will cruise the house at night and check on every one , I get up to piss and pass him in the hallway like he's the security guard ... sup man , sup ... and on he goes with his rounds. 

Earl is his daddy but he's smaller , he sleeps right next to the ol lady either on the bed if I let him or on the floor no matter what , thats mommas baby he's like her shadow


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2022)

Play time...
					

Watch "Play time..." on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## BigChief1 (Oct 26, 2022)

I’m a bit late to the party but wtf are we talking about?  Animal cruelty for cropping dog ears is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. First off does any one who jumps on that bandwagon got a mushroom tip? If so u ever consider suing your parents for cruelty. I grew up in the country. We casturated cattle, de-horned cattle, cut tails off of sheep, and stuffed fireworks up bullfrogs asses. I used to raise Bully dogs. I had dozens of their ears cropped. You dam straight it’s cause it looks cool. Same with your wife’s earrings. Now I didn’t go to town with some freaking garden shears. I believe on average I paid around $400 each. That included putting them asleep, 1 day supervised, and some medicine. I did make it back on the sale. Cropped ear pups were always the first to sale. Why? Because it looks cool. I don’t care to hear no peta shit.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Oct 27, 2022)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

MrInsensitive said:


> 🤣🤣🤣


awww- My Boston had to have 1 eye removed a few months ago. He's almost 16 now. I don't think he sees that well out of the other eye. Every now and then he will bump into stuff.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> awww- My Boston had to have 1 eye removed a few months ago. He's almost 16 now. I don't think he sees that well out of the other eye. Every now and then he will bump into stuff.


Probably ripped his eye out to not look at your ugly mug anymore 🤭🤭


----------



## nsimoy (Oct 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Probably ripped his eye out to not look at your ugly mug anymore 🤭🤭


dead

Edit: @Yano doggie still alive, was referring to achilles


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 31, 2022)

Finally took of his bandages today...














						🙉
					

Watch "🙉" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 31, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Finally took of his bandages today...
> View attachment 31451
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you feel good about yourself for cutting his ears. Your a fuckin monster


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 5, 2022)

Powers of the meat sauce...
					

Watch "Powers of the meat sauce..." on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						👁️👅👁️
					

Watch "👁️👅👁️" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 7, 2022)

I was not gonna reach for that shxt 😂😂









						I guess not 🤷🏾
					

Watch "I guess not 🤷🏾" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Yano (Nov 7, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I was not gonna reach for that shxt 😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what he's thinking too


----------



## Yano (Nov 7, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I was not gonna reach for that shxt 😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An just in case you gonna try some dumb shit haaahahah





						Mobius Bionics
					






					www.mobiusbionics.com


----------



## Send0 (Nov 7, 2022)

Not my dog


----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Nov 7, 2022)

We have a small "zoo" at our house...not pictured....lizards, rabbits, chickens,


----------



## Grinch (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 9, 2022)

Time to ruin the forum again...


----------



## GSDdad (Nov 9, 2022)

2 GSDs. 
Guess that explains the screen name.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 9, 2022)

GSDdad said:


> 2 GSDs.
> Guess that explains the screen name.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some good looking pups.


----------



## GSDdad (Nov 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Those are some good looking pups.


Thanks mate! 
They're my girls. And they're pretty sweet, when they're not being total knuckle heads.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 9, 2022)

GSDdad said:


> 2 GSDs.
> Guess that explains the screen name.
> 
> 
> ...



Shepherds are really good fuxkin' dogs to have... definitely my favorite breed


----------



## GSDdad (Nov 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Shepherds are really good fuxkin' dogs to have... definitely my favorite breed


You ain't kidding. We got one, she was our first shepherd, and we liked her so much we got a 2nd. They are really something else.


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 9, 2022)

Time to ruin the forum again...


JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 31818
> 
> 
> View attachment 31819
> ...


He's looking good Juice.


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 9, 2022)

GSDdad said:


> Thanks mate!
> They're my girls. And they're pretty sweet, when they're not being total knuckle heads.


Speaking of knuckle heads..



She's so high strung it drives me nuts sometimes.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 9, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Time to ruin the forum again...
> 
> He's looking good Juice.



Thanks freaky 🤘🏾


----------



## Grayet23 (Nov 12, 2022)

i used to have a lovely dog too, but he was died 3 years ago. Missing him so much when i see this topic


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 12, 2022)

Grayet23 said:


> i used to have a lovely dog too, but he was died 3 years ago. Missing him so much when i see this topic



Sorry to that hear man; 
Never easy losing a pup....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 13, 2022)

My Presa always lays between my feet when I'm sittin' on the couch....

I decided to block him for the hell of it so the fuxker crawls underneath the coffee table to get his spot back 🤣🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 13, 2022)

My Corso be weird AF too...


----------



## almostgone (Nov 13, 2022)

My big boy that I had to have put down a couple of years ago. He would go with me to the shop to lift, was phenomenally good keeping the wife safe.
We're almost ready for another. We've been involved with the MCOA for over 25+ years and have had many mastiffs during that time.


----------



## almostgone (Nov 13, 2022)

IMG 20160312 192454821 2 — Postimages
					






					postimg.cc
				











						IMG 20141130 162538201 — Postimages
					






					postimg.cc
				




This was my big boy and my best lifting partner. Always went to the shop with me to lift. Had to put him down several years ago but we're almost ready for more. We've owned mastiffs for over 27 years and been involved with the MCOA for over 25 years.

His weight was ~280+ lbs in the pictures. Sorry I couldn't get the pics to post due the cell signal out where I am, so I had to use a hosting service.

The apricot female was his inseparable sidekick. She only weighed around 160+ lbs., but was as stout as a tank.









						IMG 20141130 071817250 — Postimages
					






					postimg.cc


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 15, 2022)

Besties..
					

Watch "Besties.." on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 18, 2022)

PUPPY
BATH 
DAY!!!!






😆😆​


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 18, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> PUPPY
> BATH
> DAY!!!!
> View attachment 32166
> ...



*Note to self*

Next time don't keep 3 over eager pups ready to hop in a people tub together cooped up in a closed doored bathroom....single served puppy showers from now on 😵‍💫😵‍💫


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 19, 2022)

Napz...


----------



## iGone (Nov 20, 2022)

Rescued this old boy today! His name is Brody, but Grody suits him so far lol


----------



## almostgone (Nov 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> View attachment 32231
> 
> 
> Rescued this old boy today! His name is Brody, but Grody suits him so far lol


Nice!!! Eyes of intelligence.👍

We had a beagle wander up out where we live in the sticks.. Poor girl was skin and bones and her teeth were heavily worn like she had been shewing on wire mesh or trying to eat rocks.  Took her to the vet and got her all vaccinated, heartworm check, heartworm preventative, and made sure she wasn't chipped....then we had her chipped.

She's quite the character!!!


----------



## almostgone (Nov 20, 2022)

Trying to get a pic to upload. Signal is crap out here in the country. Will try again when I go to town tomorrow.


----------



## almostgone (Nov 21, 2022)

Sally...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## almostgone (Nov 22, 2022)

Is that a Cane Corso pup? Love that color.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 22, 2022)

almostgone said:


> Is that a Cane Corso pup? Love that color.



Presa Canario...the all black one is a Corso


----------



## almostgone (Nov 22, 2022)

LOL, I didn't even see the black guy hanging out back there....both are beautiful. 

It's about time for us to get another mastiff/big breed The wife has been scouting breeders and going through the MCOA registry.

We both have a soft spot when it comes to animals... particularly the giant breeds. Boerbels, Cane Corso, Presa Canarios, Dogue de Beaudeaux, etc.


----------



## almostgone (Nov 22, 2022)

I'll try to post a picture of the stud we used for our big boy. I need to crop out some faces.


----------



## almostgone (Nov 22, 2022)

Here we go....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 22, 2022)

almostgone said:


> Here we go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's one beefy muthaFuka 😄😄 I'd definitely put him on the kidz rollercoaster outside the supermarket just to see if the thing still takes off lolol


----------



## almostgone (Nov 22, 2022)

He was a brick, lol. The brindle in post 441 was his son, Bruiser. Bruiser actually outweighed his father, but he had a slightly longer body.  He had the same massive head as his father though.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 23, 2022)

Everyone has their spot...









My shepherd usually sleeps downstairs by himself, must be a special occasion or something cuz idk why the fuxk he's here..😄


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 24, 2022)

Med 
Question ​Do you guys keep your dogs on flea meds year round or just during the season?


​
I've never had any issues growing up with dogs/fleas...never even knew what the fuxk they looked like but I had to take my Corso to the vet earlier this month because he ended up getting a rash on his tail bone....come to find out it was a flea bite that he's apparently hypersensitive to....


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 24, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Med
> Question ​Do you guys keep your dogs on flea meds year round or just during the season?
> 
> View attachment 32358
> ...


Seasonal


----------



## almostgone (Nov 24, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Med
> Question ​Do you guys keep your dogs on flea meds year round or just during the season?
> 
> View attachment 32358
> ...




Here in SC, we do flea medication from March/April up to December.
 Heartworm we do year round.

We've had a couple they were hypersensitive to flea bites and would cher up a "hot spot". A little benadryl works to calm the reaction.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 24, 2022)

almostgone said:


> Here in SC, we do flea medication from March/April up to December.
> Heartworm we do year round.
> 
> We've had a couple they were hypersensitive to flea bites and would cher up a "hot spot". A little benadryl works to calm the reaction.



My vet gave me a 3wk supply of Cephalexin and some other anti-inflammatory, took about 2weeks for it clear up....

I was thinking seasonal as well,  just wasn't 100%


----------



## quackattack (Nov 24, 2022)

Quick thanksgiving morning pheasant hunt.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 25, 2022)

My baby for the day 🥰wish she could be mine forever.


----------



## Yano (Nov 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Med
> Question ​Do you guys keep your dogs on flea meds year round or just during the season?
> 
> View attachment 32358
> ...


we do it year round. I dont think we really have to but being we act as a small rescue we take in cats or a pup sometimes thats just covered in them so we keep ours protected best we can. fleas are motherfuckers once they get into shit , and like they jump all over the damn place they dont crawl , if a flea was the size of a person it could jump over 200 meters in the air ...


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> we do it year round. I dont think we really have to but being we act as a small rescue we take in cats or a pup sometimes thats just covered in them so we keep ours protected best we can. fleas are motherfuckers once they get into shit , and like they jump all over the damn place they dont crawl , if a flea was the size of a person it could jump over 200 meters in the air ...


In my younger years, I moved into a rental house that had been empty for many months.. and within no time I had flea bites all over my legs.
Apparently, the little fuxkers can lie dormant for a long time, and live to attack at the first sign of life.


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 25, 2022)

We rescued this very good boy last year. Just finished his heartworm treatment and he’s feeling great.


----------



## Yano (Nov 25, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> In my younger years, I moved into a rental house that had been empty for many months.. and within no time I had flea bites all over my legs.
> Apparently, the little fuxkers can lie dormant for a long time, and live to attack at the first sign of life.


Alabama where my Aunt lived fleas would come into the house like that when they cut the hay fields around the house it was miserable , they would fumigate n bomb the house and even that wouldnt kill em all.


----------



## almostgone (Nov 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> Alabama where my Aunt lived fleas would come into the house like that when they cut the hay fields around the house it was miserable , they would fumigate n bomb the house and even that wouldnt kill em all.


Used to live in Decatur a looong time ago. My mom would put a lit lamp on the floor and a bowl of soapy water in front of the lamp in each room. Next morning there would be fleas aplenty dead in the bowl. 
Fumigation was a frequent task, too. Living just a few blocks from Tennessee River, there were all kinds of creepy critters pretty much year round.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 27, 2022)

Don't
Ask 
😂😂 








						Caged banana
					

Watch "Caged banana " on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## almostgone (Nov 28, 2022)

LOL, they only want a bite of the sandwich and they're trying real hard to have manners!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## eazy (Nov 29, 2022)

Nash is 1. He is from the last litter.


----------



## eazy (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## eazy (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 4, 2022)

🤨




😧
​

😑​


----------



## Yano (Dec 4, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 🤨
> View attachment 32667
> 
> 
> ...


Earl will do that same shit with his head , I look down and I got this face in my lap ,, sup ? whats goin on on this side ?  .. haahhaah fucking dogs are great


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 7, 2022)

OCTOBER 


DECEMBER

​


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 12, 2022)

Evil Fuxk....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 12, 2022)

LEMME
SEES
THOSE
PUPPIES
😡​


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 12, 2022)

Where's the snacks dad...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Med
> Question ​Do you guys keep your dogs on flea meds year round or just during the season?
> 
> View attachment 32358
> ...


I'm in Texas, and only keep them on flea meds from mid spring to early fall. It has never been an issue for me.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm in Texas, and only keep them on flea meds from mid spring to early fall. It has never been an issue for me.



That's what I plan on doing, definitely is the most logical/affordable reason to me.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> That's what I plan on doing, definitely is the most logical/affordable reason to me.


I use credilio. Shit works better than anything else I've used. It's also something the dogs just eat; so no screwing around with topicals behind the neck/collar.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I use credilio. Shit works better than anything else I've used. It's also something the dogs just eat; so no screwing around with topicals behind the neck/collar.



Same 😎🤙🏾....


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------

